# OT: Basketball Torrent sites?



## The Effin One

i remember reading a while back that BBB.net has a no tolerance policy for sharing files. Did I make that up or did I really read it? If I did, Beez will probably close this thread.

Does anyone have any basketball torrent sites they use?

http://bt.davka.info/

This is the site I've been using. I'll post a few more when I find them. Does anyone else have any torrent or download sites they use for basketball games?


----------



## Kunlun

That's the only site I use for downloading basketball games. I guess you could try out TorrentSpy or ThePirateBay and search for basketball stuff too.


----------

